# Leave it!



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Leave it...









Oops.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

This is great! I want to try to set this up now...


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay, I couldn't help myself...

Yours is much better, but i had to try:


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

This is awesome!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Love it! For others who want to try, there are plenty of other options...biscuits, spray cheese, etc.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Going to try this!  Will post pictures when I do it tomarrow. 

~Erica~


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

Does this count? Lol.. I suspect she fell asleep after waiting for a while =D This is the first (few) times actually trying to teaching Lexy to "leave it".


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha I have to do this now.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

AWESOME! Hehe. I wanna try!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome!! I love the "leave it" command!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I hope you don't mind us playing with your idea, GottaLuvMutts. It was just too clever, and I had to try! And Gyps could always use more practice with impulse control, haha.

Good girl to "wait," Gypsy. 

GypsyKibbleFun (2) by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyPrettyKibbleFun by grinningd0g, on Flickr

"Okay! Eat dinner!"

GypsyKibbleFUN by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! This is too cool! I think I will use it for training the new pup!


----------



## asc6429 (Nov 6, 2012)

hahaha, love it.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Fantastic, everybody! Keep 'em coming!



Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> I hope you don't mind us playing with your idea, GottaLuvMutts. It was just too clever, and I had to try!


Actually, I stole the idea from a friend on FB, so I can't take the credit.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> I hope you don't mind us playing with your idea, GottaLuvMutts. It was just too clever, and I had to try! And Gyps could always use more practice with impulse control, haha.
> 
> Good girl to "wait," Gypsy.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, this is great!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

BRILLIANT! Good dogs all around! I might steal this idea for a contest.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> GypsyPrettyKibbleFun by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Now that's just showing off and rubbing it in.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Awh, cute idea! I had to try. I might do one with Frag and Sir tonight, too! I joked on Facebook that I have the best puppy because he can "read".


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

Question - did each of your dogs watch/wait while you set this up? Or where they in a different area? Just curious


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Bethl said:


> Question - did each of your dogs watch/wait while you set this up? Or where they in a different area? Just curious


I downed Recon in that spot and had him wait while I was doing it. It took almost ten minutes- he got up and walked away for water once and came back and stood staring at me. Barked once. I finished and downed him again and told him to leave it.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

@ beretw - Hehe, thanks! Yours has quite the puppy eyes, waiting for those kibbles. So cute.

@ zhaor - Guilty! =P Actually, I asked Gypsy to move from "down" to "sit," and she offered that trick on her own after a bit. A kinda "If I do this, will you give me dinner finally?" I told her to hold it and snapped that shot. 

@ Bethl - Gypsy was in "down" the whole time. I gave her a kibble every now and then as reward 'cause rearranging the words took a long time.

Recon is adorable, djetzel! Border collie?

I'd love to see more of these.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Recon is adorable, djetzel! Border collie?


Thank you, yes! 4 months old!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I should have time to set this up with Jubel tonight. I've been contemplating it on what all I'd have to do while setting it up. Duncan will have to be left gated in the kitchen because he has almost no self control. Jubel might whine a bit while I spell with kibble but I'm pretty sure he won't go for it until I release him, very likely I'll end up tossing him a few kibble along the way as I form the words.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Tossing kibble along the way? You guys are too kind!

I'm going to have Soro lie there till I spell it out, then have him walk past it to me, then he can have it. That, or I'll have him lay on his side and spell it out on his ribcage. I'm cruel like that.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Bethl said:


> Question - did each of your dogs watch/wait while you set this up? Or where they in a different area? Just curious


Meh, Garp came into the kitchen, realized he wasn't going to get the treats yet, then went and took a nap while I set it up.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

The cup of kibble









I managed to spell pretty quickly with the kibble but still tossed him a few along the way to encourage his calmly waiting. The good boy.









Then I asked him to sit and he lost to calm part of waiting and started the barking, but didn't go for the kibble.









And the release... all gone in about a minute tops


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Love the photos, I'm gonna have to do this now  I would use "good boy/girl" though, because my dogs don't know "leave it". Impulse control is the default for them. I actually do similar things regularly as part of proofing, I will train with a bowl of treats on the floor, and when they're in a stationary position I will drop treats around them or throw treats at them to see if they will break. So they wouldn't have a problem with this, but I would reward them once in a while for being good. Something to do today


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Aww my floors are black and you can't see any thing (plus two black dogs, yeesh) so I will try this on the deck tomorrow with every one. That will be a sight.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Canyx said:


> ...or I'll have him lay on his side and spell it out on his ribcage. I'm cruel like that.


I wanna see this....


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Video of him actually 'leaving it':




(In hindsight, he probably would have done it properly if I just called him over instead of saying "leave it." But at that point he hadn't been moving for the entire time I set it up plus my photoshoot, so I thought I'd remind him to Leave It )

And sorry winniec, but this is the best I can get him to do, and even then it was hard because the drool made the biscuit slide out rather quickly:


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Here we go


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Canyx, you show off...


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

beretw said:


> Canyx, you show off...


How I picture it in my head:

:hail::hail::hail::hail: :first:


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Canyx said:


> How I picture it in my head:
> 
> :hail::hail::hail::hail: :first:


Ha. Ha. Not too far off..


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Another two-fer! Both remained in their down/stays while I set this up and took the pictures. Pen isn't as advanced as Kimma, so I didn't want to make him move by putting stuff on her LOL.

And they also only each got one treat as their reward since they have each had their dinners and treats for training earlier. Poor puppies. They have a rough life.










Canyx - One of the exercises for a recall course thing I did was to put the dog in a stay (down, sit, stand, whatever) and call them PAST a bowl of food to you, then you send them to their bowl. It's such a good exercise. I do similar things often with all of my guys


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Excellent photo Finkie_Mom! I always love seeing pics of your guys; can't get over that gorgeous fur color!!!

Two questions:
-How is your carpet so clean!?!?
-Is that treat that cheese flavored '3 cal per treat' one? If so what brand is it? I keep meaning to buy a bag but I also keep forgetting the name...

Also, lil_fuzzy wins the Best Kibble Font prize. Hands down. 
Gorgeous photo as well! Glad to finally see what your dogs look like


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Canyx said:


> Excellent photo Finkie_Mom! I always love seeing pics of your guys; can't get over that gorgeous fur color!!!
> 
> Two questions:
> -How is your carpet so clean!?!?
> -Is that treat that cheese flavored '3 cal per treat' one? If so what brand is it? I keep meaning to buy a bag but I also keep forgetting the name...


LOL I'm actually like really super OCD about cleaning. Very interesting with dogs that shed a decent amount.... Blowing coat time is NOT a good time for me 

Yes! Charlee Bear treats 

The ones I have currently are the cheese/egg ones. They love them, so I haven't actually ever bought the other flavors haha.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL, I'm so tickled that everyone is trying this!



Bethl said:


> Question - did each of your dogs watch/wait while you set this up? Or where they in a different area? Just curious


Kit was right there watching the whole time. What I found particularly funny is that she wouldn't look at the kibble at all, not even for a second. She kept looking away - either at me or somewhere else, hoping that I would release.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Canyx said:


> How I picture it in my head:
> 
> :hail::hail::hail::hail: :first:


Tch. Using Soro is cheating. He's a wizard 

I figure I'd try it when I got home tonight.....I didn't get my phone out fast enough 








I'm gonna go sulk now.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Canyx said:


> Also, lil_fuzzy wins the Best Kibble Font prize. Hands down.
> Gorgeous photo as well! Glad to finally see what your dogs look like


woohoo I won something 

Seriously loving all the photos here


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

i think i deserve extra credit for having a 9 month old lab that usually likes to eat everything as fast as possible *lol* jk...


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh this thread is awesome! Gonna try it tomorrow  (secretly thinking of a way to top canyx) hahaha.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

mashlee08 said:


> Oh this thread is awesome! Gonna try it tomorrow  (secretly thinking of a way to top canyx) hahaha.


tried too, but couldn't *lol*


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Salina said:


> tried too, but couldn't *lol*


I think I could get it on Indies ribs, but with her coat you wouldn't see it.. So back to the drawing board lol.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Alright, I did this with Sir this morning. My font isn't the best, but he kept breathing, too. Dumb mutt. XD I got three shots, here they are.




























I really want to do it with Frag, but he's at his Dad's for the month so I can't.  I know he'd be a lot more tolerant.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> but he kept breathing, too. Dumb mutt. XD


Oh man I hate it when my dog breathes too, she so stoopid.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Alright, I did this with Sir this morning. My font isn't the best, but he kept breathing, too. Dumb mutt. XD I got three shots, here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very cooool


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

mashlee08 said:


> Oh man I hate it when my dog breathes too, she so stoopid.


Haha. I mean, I've only owned him for 7 months and had him for five, I haven't quite had the time to teach him to hold his breath yet.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Salina your dog looks like SORO! By default, I love him.



mashlee08 said:


> Oh this thread is awesome! Gonna try it tomorrow  (secretly thinking of a way to top canyx) hahaha.


Good luck 

But seriously, glad to have inspired some creative thinking. It's honestly not that hard (Soro is a vacuum as well). As it is with proofing anything, just raise the criteria little by little. If your dog can't hold the treat on his nose without going for it, just hold it inches (or however far) away first, reward for not moving, move treat a little closer. Use low value treats. Once I draped cooked bacon over Soro's snout and (surprise!) he blew it before I gave the cue, so he's not foolproof


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Canyx said:


> And sorry winniec, but this is the best I can get him to do, and even then it was hard because the drool made the biscuit slide out rather quickly:


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

I knew if anyone could come close, it would be you!


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

she only does it with a large milkbone and max. 5 seconds...and only when i have something better in my hand *lol*


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

*She, sorry I thought she was a boy at first!

And BRAVO! Not many dogs (with food drive) can do that!
I told Soro to "Hold" the milkbone at first but he held it 'too tight' and swallowed half  So I stuck the other half up his lip.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, here's Biscuit...I'm not that creative!


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

And a quick one I sent to my Biscuit-loving MIL last night:


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

Love these! Canyx, especially the one with Soro's nose! I can't get Biscuit to stay still long enough for that!


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

I am LOVING all these pictures/ideas


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah Jubel can manage kibble/treats on his paw but we're a long way from anything close to his mouth.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I will admit that I made the word before I brought each dog into the room, but in my defense, I have a hound (food!!!) and this really the first time I've worked on "leave it" with so much temptation for foster Frankie


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Put it on her adoption page Shell! It's sure to help!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Canyx said:


> Put it on her adoption page Shell! It's sure to help!


I made a video for that  Her in a down-stay in front of the food for 20 seconds.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm gonna have to up the ante with Kit. She can "leave it" like a champ, but I doubt I could put the food on her or touching her. Well, maybe a kibble on a paw. In the mouth wouldn't fly.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, these are great! I love the doubles and the pics with food on the dogs!


----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

I just saw this and had to give it a try. Eppy isn't very motivated by kibble so I did it with cheese!




























And a video of the whole thing.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Poca's supply of new bully sticks came today so thought I'd give this a go....


Game on, girlfriend!











Early bargaining.....she lasted all of 10 seconds before she was throwing behaviors to get a bully stick. This is nightnight + wipe your nose.










She made it through to the end, although she did sneak a couple of licks in on the "V." For that transgression I made her wait until she had her teeth cleaning to get a bully. She was not amused.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Good idea with the bully sticks!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks! This is such a fun thread. I hope to see a lot more posts!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

leave it challage here too lol ok

Happy









Misty









Gem









Baby









all 4


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Winniec!!!! Very original! I can TOTALLY see Poca licking that 'V' too. What a great image! When I release Soro there is often two puddles of drool where his flews were resting, hahaa!
Poca looks like a totally different breed with the white! Still such a gorgeous dog and my forever-favorite too!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

winniec777 said:


>


I love this picture of Poca. So cute.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Canyx said:


> Winniec!!!! Very original! I can TOTALLY see Poca licking that 'V' too. What a great image! When I release Soro there is often two puddles of drool where his flews were resting, hahaa!
> Poca looks like a totally different breed with the white! Still such a gorgeous dog and my forever-favorite too!


Thanks! She used to have such a nice tuxedo look, but she has grayed so much in her face + there's a lot more white on her chest and legs. One of these days I'll post puppy, 3-year & current photos. It's really dramatic how much she has changed.




hamandeggs said:


> I love this picture of Poca. So cute.


Thanks - she didn't think it was so cute waiting, but I was proud of her. Bullies are very motivating!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Omg, these are all SO cute!!

Corona has a pretty good "wait", but we haven't worked on it in a while.. I'll have to see what I can do!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow folks, that's 23 dogs by my count. Nice job!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

video time, no commands required for her to wait


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

the rug looks way bigger in that picture. its dog crate sized.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a video from two years ago, when Cas was a puppy... my pets are _pretty_ good in it, haha.






Fynne does try to sneak a treat or two near the end. 

I'll have to try this photo thing with my dogs. I love everyone's pictures!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Love that even the cats are part of it!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I can't do all the dogs together, but have a double and a single.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL, Squash looks like he's ready to kill someone as payback for this torture.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Stolen from Facebook.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> LOL, Squash looks like he's ready to kill someone as payback for this torture.


He looks disgusted, doesn't he? But mostly just hates the flash, aheheh.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Can we revive this thread?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

This is AWESOME! Now that Syd's finally mastered "Leave it" I'll have to give it a shot!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Syd and I have only been working on "Leave it" for about a week and a half. I cut up lil' smokies in small pieces, on the floor as she watched. (The wording kinda sucks, cause I did it on a cutting board!) I was especially proud of her when I stood up and she made eye contact with me for the picture. Definitely a proud moment.


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

Blue would DEMOLISH all of this food. LOL.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

beretw said:


> Can we revive this thread?


Holy shiz, Beret! I didn't know you were a member here! Coolio. Pretty much the same thread as on PBC, eh? Lol. 

Guess I'll add mine.


----------



## fastrdog (Feb 15, 2013)

Love it good contest idea


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, those are great. I might have to try again for something a little more creative.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Those are super awesome! Lol!  I love the dogs too.

I only think one in my crew would leave that be .... it would be Abbylynn. My other three would go bonkers!


----------

